# Glowing Moss from Happy Home Paradise Island



## Underneath The Stars (Nov 9, 2021)

has anyone tried to get them? i just got like 4 or 5 and accidentally got 1 vine but i stopped when i realized i couldn't put it back in.

does glowing moss grow back there? or does glowing moss grow at all, like weeds?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 9, 2021)

The glowing moss and vines do grow back, so you can feel free to take whatever you want. Seems like a nice bonus for those who have the HHP DLC, that you're not forced to rely only on Kapp'n's islands to get it.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Nov 9, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> The glowing moss and vines do grow back, so you can feel free to take whatever you want. Seems like a nice bonus for those who have the HHP DLC, that you're not forced to rely only on Kapp'n's islands to get it.



oh thanks, that's pretty rad!
i was just watching a video and they claimed to time travel a month forward and didn't notice any of it coming back. which i find odd tbh, i assumed it would so maybe they just didn't observe enough.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 9, 2021)

I've found that it grows back a little each day. I'll keep harvesting until I have enough for the crafts and decorating I want on my island (and have some extra in storage), then I'll probably let it all grow back. It's pretty at night there.


----------



## Kg1595 (Nov 9, 2021)

Yes, it grows back.  I did not like the moss there and tried to remove it, but like weeds, they grow back. 

It is good for those that need it though!


----------

